# playing with my camera, took these pics!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was playing around with my camera trying to get better pics of my black tiger and my dark blue tigers...took these pics!


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice! What PH are you keeping them in? I wanted to get some tigers but I think my PH is too low (6.2)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These Tigers are bred in PH 7.6...straight out of the tap!  You can raise your PH up a bit to over 7 if you add lava rocks to your tank...lava rock raises PH that is why people use it for Sulawesi tanks as they need it over PH 8, or some crushed coral in the filter.

Tigers are easy to keep, prolific breeders and can withstand almost anything. I had 10 of them survive in a bag for 7 days in cold dirty water, because the stupid seller shipped them early to me and I couldn't get them picked up...for sure thought they would be all dead, but all survived....hardy guys!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> These Tigers are bred in PH 7.6...straight out of the tap!  You can raise your PH up a bit to over 7 if you add lava rocks to your tank...lava rock raises PH that is why people use it for Sulawesi tanks as they need it over PH 8, or some crushed coral in the filter.
> 
> Tigers are easy to keep, prolific breeders and can withstand almost anything. I had 10 of them survive in a bag for 7 days in cold dirty water, because the stupid seller shipped them early to me and I couldn't get them picked up...for sure thought they would be all dead, but all survived....hardy guys!


Nice shrimps. Good to know that data on the extremes the shrimps can take.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Put a little clay feeding dish in my tiger tank.....here's what happened.

TIGERBOWL!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes thats a tigerbowl!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL I think somewhere in the bottom of the dish is a piece of shirakura....they just swarmed it in seconds! My baby CRS are all over their little bowls too...I think they like that they know the food is in this one place.

Its great because I can syphon up all the remaining stuff after they are done with it. Teaches them to come when you want them too, so you can check on who's berried and who's not


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My camera is a Fuji Finepix S3000. Its not a great camera, and Im not any good at taking photos, but I try


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

That's not a terrible camera - are you using a custom setting or a default ei. macro, auto etc?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I use the Macro setting, but don't know anything about white balance, how small the pics should be and all the other settings etc....if you can guide me with some of that I would be very grateful. 

I usually wait till I have a good shot, then press the button down and hold it for a few seconds before releasing and that's got me a little better pics, but still no where near what other people can get.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Are you using the flash when youre in macro mode? Turn off your flash and try it... Normally Ill use my "macro setting" with flash off or "high sensitivity" with flash off which is for low light situations(but doesnt always get the best pic...


----------

